# 2000 Altima Engine blew. Options would be great..



## TuffguyF4i (Nov 8, 2006)

Yesterday i was buzzing along the highway and the number one cylinder failed. Either i spun a bearing or the piston failed. Either way, the piston got a hole wacked into it by the spark plug. Anyway you slice it, thats bad.

The engine does run, but right now i have no idea exactly how much metal could be flying around inside the oil or anywhere else.

Here are my options how i see them,,,please tell me i'm wrong if i am.

Option 1:
Crate engine. Cost $3,400 + labor
Best option, highest cost

Option 2: 
Engine from a junker. 600-1500 +labor
Good option if you can find one.

Option 3:
Find a good rebuilder, assuming its rebuildable. 

Thoughts? Options? 
What would you guys do?


----------

